# Full Size "Circles in a Forest"



## VisExp (Jan 8, 2009)

Jr. Gent rollerball dressed in Coastal Red Milkwood with dyed wood veneers and aluminum.

All comments and critiques greatly appreciated.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## BullDurham (Jan 8, 2009)

I like it, well done on the finish also.


----------



## smitty (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful.  Nice job at getting all those pieces to match up.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! Keith.  Now were did my socks go???


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like one of the outer loops is about 1/64" wider than the other... was that intentional? :tongue:

Actually, seeing this design bugs me.  Remember the bloodwood and brass design you did many moons ago?  Just last night I was moving some stuff around near my scroll saw and came across the last attempts I made at doing that design.  Here I am retired and supposed to have all the time in the world and yet I can't make one simple design........ it's aggravating!

Excellent work (and a very steady hand) as usual!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 8, 2009)

There must be something in the Florida water that enables you guys to make such precision instruments of writing.  Yet another masterful execution of your craftsmanship.  Well done Keith.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nicely executed Keith! I think the design looks great on a two piece kit. I love that wood!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweeet pen Keith, you must be going to give Steve a run for the money, lol.  Very nice pen.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't go dragging me into this Gary! Keith outshines me any day of the week! His workmanship is superb and I can only hope to learn from him!!!


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome work Keith!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 8, 2009)

Simply beautiful Keith....I don't think that the winged one would have been able to contain himself. Done him proud.


----------



## lwalden (Jan 8, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt..................


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 8, 2009)

Nicely done, I must try it someday.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 8, 2009)

Outstanding work, Keith.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 8, 2009)

That's just awesome! Keith you and Steve amaze me!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just a reminder that my birthday is the 13th (traditional)
.. and on the 19th (observed)  however, it is not a state holiday.
Gift wrapping is not necessary.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 8, 2009)

I am not worthy :biggrin::biggrin: Really Keith that is by far the nicest yet.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 8, 2009)

hewunch said:


> I am not worthy :biggrin::biggrin: Really Keith that is by far the nicest yet.


 
Hardly! :wink:  Actually, one of the finest pens to ever hit the pages of the IAP is here..... http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=100

Or, at least that's my opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## arjudy (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice. That is one classy pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 8, 2009)

Magnificent by anyone's standards.  WOW!


----------



## TribalRR (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutly stunning Keith!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 8, 2009)

Nicely done Keith !


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome work, I love the shape of the pen. Doesn't have a very thick look but has a little body on it. 

Very nice.


----------



## sah6139 (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW

steve


----------



## jskeen (Jan 8, 2009)

That is very near perfection.  I actually think that the curve of the pen body accentuates the arches and curves of the segments and makes them look even more harmonious.  I'm gratified to see a suggestion that I offered actually worked out well and produced good results for someone.  Bravo!!

Now, I wonder........ is it possible to cut a matching centerband or finial out of that blank?    (wicked evil grin)


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Incredible. What's next?


----------



## mrburls (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome pen Keith. 
Hope some day I find the time to master making a pen like that. 
I am always impressed with the eye pleasing design of a pen like that. 
Keep up the great work, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## talbot (Jan 9, 2009)

Amazing work Keith and simply beautiful!
Nice blank too.
regards, Bill


----------



## Darley (Jan 9, 2009)

Keith, AWESOME! you done at last, the contrasting wood is great, well done


----------



## chriselle (Jan 9, 2009)

There's a WHOLE lotta wow factor in there.  Dude...you "gat da talint".  Beautiful.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 9, 2009)

That pen looks like it might be your ticket into the PMG if you are not already a member!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 9, 2009)

Stunning pen.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW!! VERY cool Keith!


----------



## VisExp (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words.  They are very heartwarming!



Texatdurango said:


> Actually, seeing this design bugs me.  Remember the bloodwood and brass design you did many moons ago?  Just last night I was moving some stuff around near my scroll saw and came across the last attempts I made at doing that design.  Here I am retired and supposed to have all the time in the world and yet I can't make one simple design........ it's aggravating!



The solutions pretty simple George.  You need to come work in the construction industry here in Florida.  Then you'll have all the time in the world to finish those projects you've put on the back burner because of your hectic retirement schedule :biggrin:



BRobbins629 said:


> There must be something in the Florida water that enables you guys to make such precision instruments of writing



Well I used to live in Zephyrhills Bruce :biggrin:



CaptG said:


> Sweeet pen Keith, you must be going to give Steve a run for the money, lol.  Very nice pen.



Thanks Gary, but the only person I'm competing with is myself   Like many of the pen makers work here on the IAP I find Steve's work very inspiring and motivating.  I spend way to much time drooling over the work in SOYP :biggrin:



PR_Princess said:


> Simply beautiful Keith....I don't think that the winged one would have been able to contain himself. Done him proud.



Thank you Dawn!  Eagle is never far from my thoughts when I'm out tinkering in my workshop.  I still aspire to what he could do with a pen blank.



jskeen said:


> I'm gratified to see a suggestion that I offered actually worked out well and produced good results for someone.  Bravo!!
> 
> Now, I wonder........ is it possible to cut a matching centerband or finial out of that blank?    (wicked evil grin)



James, you remembered your comments! I think of them just about every time I go to shape a pen.  Thanks again for reminding me not to get so caught up in the design of a pen that I forget the fundamentals of fit, form and finish   I'll work on a custom finial or centerband next time :wink:



rherrell said:


> WOW!! VERY cool Keith!



Rick, your advice about a center drill has saved many a blank for me, this one being no exception!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 9, 2009)

Another well executed beauty Keith!


----------



## Skye (Jan 9, 2009)

Glass Scratcher said:


> Wow! Keith.  Now were did my socks go???



Where did the words that were in my mouth go?


----------



## bitshird (Jan 9, 2009)

Keith, Great work, nice execution, I think there must be something in the Florida water,  You and Steve are doing such tremendously beautiful work, it's quite inspiring.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 9, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY EXQUISITE!  Excuse me while I go get a tissue to wipe the droll off of my lips.  I am amazed by your pen.  You are an artist.  It is truly something to admire.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Jan 9, 2009)

Great looking pen.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 9, 2009)

I gotta learn to do that. Beautiful pen.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## TAFFJ (Jan 10, 2009)

Very clever! it really looks good!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 10, 2009)

Keith, another outstanding pen to inspire us all!  I pushed my scroll saw aside when I began turning...but I can see Im going to have to make room for it.  I like the veneer aluminum combo better than the bloodwood and aluminum you made before.  I was thinking it might look unique with the cut blank flipped so your centers were the ends with arches extending from each end.  Thanks for sharing and inspiring!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2009)

I think from now on, I'm just gonna call you 'Kool-hand-Kieth' :biggrin:

Are you sure you didn't swallow a CNC machine or something


----------



## papaturner (Jan 10, 2009)

I think AWESOME is the word.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 21, 2009)

So nice so very very nice Keith do you have a picture of a unturned blank.:biggrin:


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice looking pen. Great job.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 21, 2009)

beautiful pen Keith


----------



## Hosspen (Jan 22, 2009)

Amazing Brother!!  And to think that the first "Circles in the forest" astounded me. You have taken it to a higher level and it's even more awesome. Wow, Wow, Wow!!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 22, 2009)

Great looking pen!


----------

